# what namebrand of bow do you shoot



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

do you shoot a Browning, Alpine, Bowtech, PSE, Martin, Mathews, Selfbow, or other?


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

PSE and Bowtech


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

browning and alpine


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

currently bowtech. i like the looks of the bear and martin and am waiting like many to see if mathews decides to bring their A game this year.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

no multiple choice??? Where is Bear, Redhead, Parker, AR, etc... lol I can name many more!! lol No to be a jerk or anything.... There are too many bows to be named in one poll!! You are forgiven young padawan!!!! L0L


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Win&Win


----------



## Pa. Patriot (Oct 8, 2007)

No HOYT?


----------



## glass0905 (Nov 6, 2007)

master hunter said:


> do you shoot a Browning, Alpine, Bowtech, PSE, Martin, Mathews, Selfbow, or other?


Hoyt is the only way to go


----------



## bigbird2 (Jan 13, 2007)

right now i shoot a Bear but in a few days i should be getting my new PSE!!!!! CANT WAIT!! lol

Godspeed
Levi


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

I shoot a parker pioneer


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hoyt All the Way!!


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

ross is the boss really ross is the best he.he.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Selfbows man. I'm cheap and fickle... bad combination if I bought name brands:wink:. Now days if I want a new bow, just have to design it and pcik out a good piece of wood. Besides, bowmaking is quite helpful- very soothing.

Oh, by the way, I should be getting another build along up on the selfbow trhead some time soon for anyone interested.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Wheres Elite?


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

You're missing lots.


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

*u crazy?*

I can't believe you forgot the best bow. I mean everyone in archery has heard of hoyt.


----------



## diamond87 (Nov 8, 2007)

Diamond all the way. the edge


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

martin


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hoyt-tec2011 said:


> I can't believe you forgot the best bow. I mean everyone in archery has heard of hoyt.


I dunno.. I think "longbow" is more recognizable:wink:!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> I dunno.. I think "longbow" is more recognizable:wink:!


Kegan.. i will beat you man! :wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Kegan.. i will beat you man! :wink:


Hey, the truth is hard to handle my friend!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Hey, the truth is hard to handle my friend!


And im sure i can break your longbow over your carrottop little head:mg:! HAHAHA:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> And im sure i can break your longbow over your carrottop little head:mg:! HAHAHA:wink:


And with a little glue I could fix it and be using it by the next day! Could a Hoyt do that:wink:?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> And with a little glue I could fix it and be using it by the next day! Could a Hoyt do that:wink:?


Well with a few screws and my extra limbs (i have like 4 extra pairs of limbs) im sure i can beat ya on that! :wink::tongue:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Well with a few screws and my extra limbs (i have like 4 extra pairs of limbs) im sure i can beat ya on that! :wink::tongue:


Hmmm... but my longbow would make a much better "bonking on the head device":wink:!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Hmmm... but my longbow would make a much better "bonking on the head device":wink:!


Haha i could also take that "LONG" bow and shove it up your buttox! haha 

CAN YOU DO THAT WITH A HOYT? (if you can.. im gunna shake your hand...) lol:tongue:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> no multiple choice??? Where is Bear, Redhead, Parker, AR, etc... lol I can name many more!! lol No to be a jerk or anything.... There are too many bows to be named in one poll!! You are forgiven young padawan!!!! L0L


i only wanted to do a few srry


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

master hunter said:


> i only wanted to do a few srry


don't worry about it man. at least you named mathews:wink: frost bite is a ******!:wink: just kidding he's home schooled! how can a home schooler be a ******? :wink:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Before anyone buys a new bow, PLEASE shoot a Ross.

It has changed soo many peoples minds from buying the Drenalin this past year 


But yeah, I shoot ROSS


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Haha i could also take that "LONG" bow and shove it up your buttox! haha
> 
> CAN YOU DO THAT WITH A HOYT? (if you can.. im gunna shake your hand...) lol:tongue:


Yeah, yeah, yeah- we'll see who's talking when you get your longbow.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah- we'll see who's talking when you get your longbow.


Kegan! I got her today! OMGOSH! Talk about a sweeeeeeett bow! Shot it tonight.. yes.. tonight! I got some spotlights out on the target and shot! really really sweet! My little brother wants one now! haha Now i wouldnt mind havin one of those penobscot (sp?) bows! haha they are soooo cool!

*BUT DONT THINK I FORGOT YOU DISSED MY HOYT*


----------



## SAM4HOYT (Mar 1, 2005)

HOYT DUH and Darton


----------



## Va. Bowhunter (Oct 23, 2007)

Hoyt!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Kegan! I got her today! OMGOSH! Talk about a sweeeeeeett bow! Shot it tonight.. yes.. tonight! I got some spotlights out on the target and shot! really really sweet! My little brother wants one now! haha Now i wouldnt mind havin one of those penobscot (sp?) bows! haha they are soooo cool!
> 
> *BUT DONT THINK I FORGOT YOU DISSED MY HOYT*


Excellent! I'm glad you like it!!! Which arrow do you prefer- the wooden one or your carbons? Good to hear your enjoying her. I'm going to be doing a build along soon, probably start this weekend- I saw he's on maybe he might be interested in building his own. If not I might be able to hook him up with one I have around here. Keep me posted:wink:.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Excellent! I'm glad you like it!!! Which arrow do you prefer- the wooden one or your carbons? Good to hear your enjoying her. I'm going to be doing a build along soon, probably start this weekend- I saw he's on maybe he might be interested in building his own. If not I might be able to hook him up with one I have around here. Keep me posted:wink:.


I prefer my carbons right now! Shootin pretty accurately at 15 yds! Love it tho!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I prefer my carbons right now! Shootin pretty accurately at 15 yds! Love it tho!


Excellent! Do you notice any handshock with your carbon arrows, and what are you drawing it to?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Excellent! Do you notice any handshock with your carbon arrows, and what are you drawing it to?


Not much handshock at all! And drawing it as far as i feel i can without it breaking! The bow is handling it fine too! One thing is.. its when i shoot it.. i use my finger to hold the arrow on... which in turn sometimes cuts my finger! (o well.. i think its totally worth it) haha


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

you missed Hoyt !?
:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Not much handshock at all! And drawing it as far as i feel i can without it breaking! The bow is handling it fine too! One thing is.. its when i shoot it.. i use my finger to hold the arrow on... which in turn sometimes cuts my finger! (o well.. i think its totally worth it) haha


It should hold- hickory is TOUGH stuff. Glad to hear it is shooting well, sorry it's hitting your finger, prehaps canting the bow slightly might help keep it one your bow?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Not exactly sure what that is tho!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Not exactly sure what that is tho!


I think it means angleing the bow a bit *shrug*


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Not exactly sure what that is tho!


It means that tilting the top limb to the right so the arrow lies in the "V" created betweeen you hand and the bow.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> It means that tilting the top limb to the right so the arrow lies in the "V" created betweeen you hand and the bow.


Yup! Thats what i have been doin! See im on top of things! haha but its nothin big! Only a couple cuts! haha


----------



## Archer CAT (Apr 18, 2007)

*Martin*

I shoot a Martin Shadowcat Black-Nickel ghost flames. It shoots real nice.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

*Sorry*

sorry this was my first poll i forgot a lot of bows.


----------



## HUNTERMAN (Nov 20, 2007)

Pse


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

diamond and hoyt


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

XCalibre said:


> Win&Win


let me change that a bit. i just received my Hoyt Helix riser, but i'm still using my W&W limbs. before they were both W&W.


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

Browning.


----------



## kwikdraw (Dec 28, 2006)

I very recently got a Matthews Ignition. Evinrude is my brother and always gives me a hard time about it. But what does he know? :angel:


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Hoyt All The Way :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

*?*

U didnt put Hoyt up there. Hoyt is one of the bigest! Lol. As you can guess Hoyt allllllllll the way!!! I forgot to say Hoyt recurve allllllllll the way!!! :angel4:

Shae


----------



## Bow_Hunter4Life (Jan 2, 2007)

*2006 Parker Hornet 2 Plus*

I shoot a parker hornet 2 plus set at 63 with a trophy taker pronghorn rests with a tru glow 5-pin extreem sight and carbon express terminator arrows and a limbsever stabelizer and it shoots like a dream


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Lawrence Archer said:


> You're missing lots.


ya i didnt want to hav a to many bows on one poll.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

hoyt-tec2011 said:


> I can't believe you forgot the best bow. I mean everyone in archery has heard of hoyt.


dude i was tired sorry!!


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Bowtech Evotek Mcpherson


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Mathews*

Mathews...i know, know...overpriced and overrated...i guess i've got to agree on the price part, but not the quality...i got a little older one and didn't have to pay as much for it...love the way it shoots!


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*h.o.y.t*

GET SERIOS, GET HOYT:wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kwikdraw said:


> I very recently got a Matthews Ignition. Evinrude is my brother and always gives me a hard time about it. But what does he know? :angel:


exactly:wink:


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

KAP (korean archery products) i shoot a evolution 2...although im changing 2 hoyt soon, a hoyt nexus....im goin 2 b a hoyt girl soon


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hoyt is the only way to go


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

right now, an alpine but in a week an 82nd airbourne! Bowtech rules!


----------



## Varik (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a PSE Coyote Recurve, and a Matthews Outback Compound. They both shoot remarkably.


----------



## KDog 19 (Jan 16, 2008)

Right now I am having to live with my Martin untill I can aford to get either a Mathews Drenalin or a Mission Journy.


----------



## wannabuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Not to get off subject or anything but has anybody ever heard of a bow company called Whisper Creek Archery???


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

Bowtech


----------

